# My gold fish died of Fin rot. Can I put my Betta fish in its old tank?



## shelcod (Feb 4, 2010)

My goldfish died about 6 months ago and the tank has just been sitting their collecting dust. I am wondering if it is alright to just put my Betta in their without cleaning it. If I have to clean it what should I use to clean it? My mom suggests using bleach to clean it out but I have a feeling that will harm my fish, will it?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

how big is it the smallest tank a betta can be in is a 2 gal


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

If you decide to reuse the tank, I'd clean it out with vinegar. After you do that, be sure to rinse, rinse, rinse the tank. There's no such thing as too much rinsing, but there is such a thing a too little.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with CodeRed. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I find it hard to believe a mild issue such as finrot would ever kill a goldfish. Something else would.

You can use 10% bleach solution or potassium permanganate to clean the tank. Rinse thoroughly.


----------

